# Book mention fwiw.



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Just read some positive reviews over at Amazon about a Book by Elaine Moore, Titled Graves Disease, a practical guide,
(Quite technical apparently.)


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I read a book by her, it might have been that one. It was okay. I think I got more info here!


----------



## Sandbar (Nov 6, 2012)

Great book, I've also got her book Thyroid Eye Disease and it's invaluable.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Ah, thanks... Often difficult to separate the wheat from the chaff with their booklists.
Cheers,


----------



## talley (Jul 28, 2012)

her website is also quite helpful


----------

